# Asus Eee Pad Transformer - tips, apps, chat etc...



## twentythreedom (Feb 23, 2012)

I got one of these beauties today, it's fucking brilliant!! Thought I'd better start a dedicated thread... Only fired it up a little while ago so still getting to know it. So far, very impressive. Looks awesome, feels very solid, loving the dark bronze finish, the keyboard dock works a treat, just all-round loveliness so far. Anyone else got one?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2012)

Woohoo! Sadly,  I don't have one yet but I'm awfully tempted.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 23, 2012)

The TF101 or did you mean the TF201? If the latter, how's the GPS/wifi on that? Am waiting for/tempted by the TF700T.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 23, 2012)

101.... tell you what, been fiddling all day and it is totally brilliant. Battery life is incredible. Just a fantastic gadget all round.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 24, 2012)

no unboxing vid?


----------



## dessiato (Feb 24, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> no unboxing vid?


Deleted because I couldn't work out what I meant!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 24, 2012)

no unboxing vid. Had to unbox at my mum's house cos it's my birthday prezzie. So has anyone else got one or what? It is totally brilliant, everyone should get one!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 25, 2012)

Hooray! Just got Android 4.0.3 and it is good


----------



## editor (May 10, 2012)

The Asus Transformer Pad TF300 review just got a good review here:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/reviews/9255523/Asus-Transformer-Pad-TF300-review.html

And on Wired:


> The Asus Transformer Pad is a terrifically versatile and capable quad-core tablet with the added benefit of a keyboard docking station that effectively turns it into a laptop. It's a little thicker than its big brother the Prime, with a slightly inferior screen, but overall, it's a high-performing mid-price bargain.
> 
> http://www.wired.co.uk/reviews/tablets/2012-05/asus-transformer-pad-tf300


----------



## fractionMan (May 10, 2012)

How long is the battery lasting in real life?


----------



## pogofish (May 10, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Thought I'd better start a dedicated thread...


 
So what is this then?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-ipad-killer-asus-eee-pad-transformer-prime-tf201.285107/


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2012)

That thread is about comparison with ipad. This isn't. "Don't be a dick" fail, pogo.

@fraction - tablet battery lasts at least 12hrs, then there's another 8 at least from the dock. So, loads


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2012)

^^ that's wrt TF101 btw


----------

